# built 4 foot viv please look!!!!!!!!!



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

here is my viv i built i have tiled it and put a level in fore his food and water to stop the substrait getting in. the bottom is bout a inch and half deap to fill wive substrait to let him dig, wat do you all think of it? n its 4 foot by 2 foot by 20 inches high,
spent 

wood £25
tiles and grout £30
glass £10
runners £8
total

£73









































this is his old tank when he was young

























so what do you all think of the new one?(top one)


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

to be honest the old 1 looked better


----------



## lee_waterdragon (Nov 12, 2008)

did you cover the outside in soil??? lol


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

looks good, but the whole random paint job on the outside ruins it lol.


----------



## bubba-dean (Apr 12, 2009)

should not of painted it but it is good a nice bd


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

snake rescuer said:


> to be honest the old 1 looked better


 
can't argue with that.


----------



## beaner (Dec 10, 2007)

Agreed, old one is much nicer...what did you do to the outside of it?


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS (Jan 8, 2009)

Inside looks good, but think you need to do something with the outside :whistling2:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

The old one is much nicer, the new one doesnt look right because it has no lip at the top and its been painted brown. The wood is really thin too, looks a bit like its made of cardboard.


----------



## carpetboy123 (Mar 14, 2009)

i thought the new 1 was the old 1 (well i looks that way tbh)


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like it has been built well, the inside looks good but the outside looks real messy and spoils it.

Try sanding the paint off


----------



## herptastic (Apr 15, 2009)

where did you get ur glass so cheap? mine was nearly £40 eeeek feel like ive bin seriously ripped off:gasp:


----------



## reptile0mad (Apr 12, 2009)

i think the last one was better :whistling2:
nice BD though:2thumb:


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks for all the comments and the outside will be tiled to smarten up i just needed him in the tank asap as there was mites in the old one, the new one will have all the greenery back in it soon and i got the glass from round the corner from me, i never shopped there before lol, the tank is my thirst attempt and i no the outside is messy but what do u all think of the inside and size?


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

neil270289 said:


> thanks for all the comments and the outside will be tiled to smarten up i just needed him in the tank asap as there was mites in the old one, the new one will have all the greenery back in it soon and i got the glass from round the corner from me, i never shopped there before lol, the tank is my thirst attempt and i no the outside is messy but what do u all think of the inside and size?


Looks great inside, nice and neat:2thumb:If you want to paint over that I would smooth it down then paint with some 'quick dry satin' paint, for wood and metals.


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Looks great inside, nice and neat:2thumb:If you want to paint over that I would smooth it down then paint with some 'quick dry satin' paint, for wood and metals.


cheers and the outside wasnt painted its the colour of the wood glue lol i had i lil bit of an accident but i just wanted the inside dun for the moment as thats the main part and a viv i mean thats what needs to be safe for the reptile right?


----------



## hard rocka (Feb 11, 2009)

the inside looks nice and neat..grats on ur first attempt..use some safe paint for the outside..wheres the ventilation btw? : victory:


----------



## magic00 (Feb 12, 2009)

agree with hard rocka the inside looks quite smart and aint half bad for a first attempt. but your picture dont show any form of ventilation in the new viv if this is the case your going to need to sort it asap otherwise can cause respiratry problems
congrats on first attempt though post some pictures once you have completely finished maybe your get a better responce


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

my ventilation is in the cooler end i have made too holes and used the circle caged tubing you get on the subwoofers, i used them as i blew mine the other day lol, the vents are by the ledge i put in so he can sit right by them if he wants some fresh air lol


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

get us a close up on how u did the vents mate, wud lyk 2 see how u did it


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

will do pal let me have me grub 1st please i got stew and marving lol:lol2:


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

this is the air vents i need some clips to hold the uv light up becuase there blocking them slightly, i oderd them of the internet.

these are wat the tank is looking like inside naw

im really chuffed considering i only had 48 hours to do the tank because of the might problem
















i now people has been taking the micky on how the outside looks but im happy because i couldnt care on the outside because its the inside that is important to my lil freddy i can sort the outside out when i get the time and money


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

LOL DUCKY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

looks cool  

yea dw bout outside  
get the inside sorted 1st then maybe cover the outside wiv an arangement of diferent vivs  lol tht should hide it  

maybe get sum more logs in ???


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

i think its pretty nice.dont worry about the outside until you can do it but im lovin the ducky lol. could you PM me the web site you ordered the fakeplants of ?


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

reptismail said:


> i think its pretty nice.dont worry about the outside until you can do it but im lovin the ducky lol. could you PM me the web site you ordered the fakeplants of ?





spikemu said:


> LOL DUCKY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> looks cool
> 
> ...



gotta luv the ducky lol when i had freddy he ran over by him on my window ledge and fell asleep lol, it was so cute n now ive just left him in his water for him


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks for all replys any more are welcome


----------

